# New Killin' Stik



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 23, 2011)

Got a Centaur in the mail today. Think it might be time to retire the Predator.
Barry, don't ask.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 23, 2011)

Good Lord that is a good lookin bow.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Tikki (Sep 23, 2011)

Pur-dee!


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing bow Chris, I love the BH in the grip. I had to do a double take to realize it was a tree shark.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 23, 2011)

That sure is a nice lookin bow. I really like the signature on it "Custom Made for Killin" and the broadhead carved into it. very nice.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 23, 2011)

Dude.... That is sswwweeeeeeet! I almost feel sorry for the compound boys now.


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 23, 2011)

SWEET, love the shark in the riser !!!


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful bow!


----------



## CRT (Sep 23, 2011)

Who makes those?


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 23, 2011)

Sombody spent an awful lot of time makin that Killin Stick and not a second of it was wasted.  That there is ART.  Who is the Artest?  
did it come sighted in?


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 23, 2011)

That looks to dern good to take in the woods.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 23, 2011)

thats a good lookin bow!!!
But its missing one thing........doesnt have any blood on it!!
Think you need to work on it!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like one of a kind Chris. Beautiful bow and no doubt you will turn it into a killin' stick in short order. Congratulations, now go put some of that red stuff on it and i ain't talkin' about lipstick.


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW.... THat is a beautiful bow.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2011)

Fine looking bow! I mean FINE!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 23, 2011)

Man that is one sexy bow, good luck with her Chris!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet,


----------



## fishbait (Sep 23, 2011)

That is one SWEET looking bow. Like the color combo. 
Congrats on the new stick Chris.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 23, 2011)

Good lord that thing is purdy.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Sep 23, 2011)

Chris, It looks even better than you described. 

An awesome hunter with an awesome bow.... now, that's a  deadly combination.

Can't wait to see the first kill picture with it.


----------



## gurn (Sep 23, 2011)

Man Chris that sure is ah looker.


----------



## wd40 (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful Bow Chris! That truely is a work of art.
Don


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2011)

That is a cool looking bow. I thought you were on a quest for 100 w the other bow?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 23, 2011)

Jim Neaves up in Montana is the bowyer.  Those are moccasin skins in case anyone was wondering.  I figured that was fitting for a swamp bow.  Hard to believe, but it shoots better than it looks.  It's 4 pounds lighter than my Predator, and needed a stiffer arrow.

Anybody have a source for asbestos feathers?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 23, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> That is a cool looking bow. I thought you were on a quest for 100 w the other bow?


I was, but I'm thinking hard about trying it with this one. This is the first custom bow I've ever ordered. I'm gonna kill a few with it just to see how I like it. Never killed a deer with a longbow.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice Chris. You sell the wife and kids? Can't wait to see the first critters picture taken with it.mIke


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I was, but I'm thinking hard about trying it with this one. This is the first custom bow I've ever ordered. I'm gonna kill a few with it just to see how I like it. Never killed a deer with a longbow.



Just go for it. That is an awesome looking bow and will make great pictures w the broadheads you are using as well as some great stories...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 23, 2011)

AWSOME looking bow Chris!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 23, 2011)

Man that is one nice looking Killin Stick Chris. I know it wont be long before we see some hero pictures with a Bloody Tree Shark and the Bow.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2011)

what a beautiful bow ! I know we'll be seein it in some hero pics soon!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW x 2


----------



## Mosin (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a fine piece of wood there.  Thanks for the pictures. Hope you kill one soon with it.


----------



## SOS (Sep 24, 2011)

Forgive, me Lord.  I have lusted in my heart and coveted another man's bow.  Geesh, if that thing were 20# lighter and lefthanded....you'ld have to lock that up in your gun safe....opps.  Can we say "gun" here......???


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 24, 2011)

Just came in from shooting her.  She's ready to go to the woods.  Monday will be my first chance.


----------



## missalot (Sep 24, 2011)

it will be real ,,real hard to find a longbow that shoots as smooth and fast as one of them ..4 pounds lighter and needs a stiffer arrow,,thats common in those bows....and at 63# ,i bet it shoots like a 70#er but feels like a 56# bow puuling it back


----------



## redman17 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is by far the most beautiful bow I've ever seen.
I'm usually not a big fan of snake skins but those moccasin skins on that riser (is it cocobolo and bacote? btw) just completes the look on it.

I don't know if I could bring myself to bring it out in the woods.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 24, 2011)

Magic!  That bow looks magical!  Otherworld magical!  I predict that deer will be getting in line to be shot by that bow. It's a sho nuff looker!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks deadly. Very nice


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 25, 2011)

missalot said:


> ....and at 63# ,i bet it shoots like a 70#er but feels like a 56# bow puuling it back


 That's exactly what I've been telling folks.


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW...I too like the tree shark engraving in the riser!!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 26, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Just came in from shooting her.  She's ready to go to the woods.  Monday will be my first chance.


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, just looked at this beauty again and noticed that your velcro in the sight window is shaped like a shark fin.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice looking Bow Chris.  I like those skins.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck today!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 29, 2011)

I just came in from shooting this thing, and I am absolutely in awe.  I have had a few longbows, not many, but some good ones.  I have never been able to shoot any of them anywhere near as well as I could my recurve.  I believe I'm shooting this bow better now than I've ever shot my recurves!  Unreal!!  Ain't had it a week and I'm shooting honest 6" groups at 40 yards, with a Tree Shark!  Still can't believe it...   All I need is some meat to shoot at.  Only time I'm seeing deer is while I'm riding in the truck.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2011)

Chris that is a beautiful piece of wood......
I believe that'll be good enough...........


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 29, 2011)

You'll get that bow broken in on some fresh meat soon with shooting like that! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 29, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Ain't had it a week and I'm shooting honest 6" groups at 40 yards, with a Tree Shark!



ppffft...I can do that at 10 yards.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2011)

Great looking bow, Chris!

TP, FUNNY!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 1, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Got a Centaur in the mail today. Think it might be time to retire the Predator.
> Barry, don't ask.
> 
> But I wouldn't be me if I didn't ask.
> ...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 2, 2011)

I think this bow WAS made for killin'.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe YOU were made for killen!
The bow just helped!


----------

